# Radio Noblex Carina



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 25, 2011)

Hola gente la pregunta es puntal quisiera saber si alguien sabe ¿donde van conectado los dos cables del parlante? en esta radio modelo: Noblex TN2F Carina 8 transistores o si alguien tiene el circuito.

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 25, 2011)

En este foro está disponible el esquema:
http://www.tecnicosaurios.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=15392


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 23, 2012)

bien logre que andará estaba un poco facil solo tenia que pensar un poco y mirar mas la salida se da en el capacitor de 220µF y la tensión de trabajo puede varia entre 5 y 8 volts para su funcionamiento aunque es conveniente que trabaje a 6Vcc


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 25, 2012)

Hola foro y pandilla me preguntaba lo siguiente. El radio anda en 6 Volts por lo que le compre un 7806 para regular y me preguntaba ante del montaje  ¿Qué es mejor o si es necesario que tenga los capasitores para que trabaje mejor o al ser continua - continua no hay tanto problema? Las pilas son 2 de 4,5Volts en serie dándome una tensión de 9Volts que para la radio es mucho las pilas son de la batería de una notebook . Lo quiero usar así porque al ser AM la tensión de línea tiene que tener mas filtrado que el riachuelo  daaaaaa 



Cordial saludo, Atentamente SSTC


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 25, 2012)

A la entrada siendo baterías o pilas no hay problema, a la salida, para evitar oscilaciones, al menos un capacitor de 10 uF bien pegadito al integrado.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 25, 2012)

Bien, gracias @Tiger hecho en practica y subo las fotos

Gracias por siempre estar amigo 

saludo cordial, atentemente SSTC


----------



## javierlp (Ene 7, 2014)

Hola amigo, tengo ganas de copiar una pcb de una radio AM antigua de las que andaban muy bien en su época, pensé en la Noblex Carina que no me parece muy complicada, si alguien tiene alguna idea de como hacerlo se lo agradezco. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2014)

Primero comprá el juego de bobinas completo


----------



## javierlp (Ene 7, 2014)

No puedo sacarle el juego de bobina a una radio nueva? Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2014)

Si , claro , bobinas , sintonizador (capacitor variable) y antena de ferrita


----------



## javierlp (Ene 7, 2014)

Todo eso ya lo tengo, de una radio nueva que se quebró la plaqueta, desueldo todo eso y como sigo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2014)

Por la forma que preguntás te aconsejo que comiences por hacer andar esa radio rota , repará la plaqueta con "la gotita" y reconstruí los caminitos de cobre soldándole un alambrecito a cada uno


----------



## javierlp (Ene 7, 2014)

Hola amigo, gracias por tu ayuda, yo tengo experiencia en electronica, reparo tv, audio, video, lcd, pero quiero aprender un poco mas de radio antiguas y calibración y todo eso, ya que empecé hace 10 años con la electrónica y no pude aprender porque ya no se usaba mucho estas técnicas de reparación, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2014)

Bueno , desoldas todo , te conseguis un diagrama de radio AM que emplee transistores de silicio , hacés la placa de circuito impreso , y la armás


----------



## javierlp (Ene 7, 2014)

Ok, quiero usar éste circuito, pero no consigo alguna foto del pcb que me ayude.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 7, 2014)

javierlp dijo:


> Ok, quiero usar éste circuito, pero no consigo alguna foto del pcb que me ayude.



Dibuja el circuito en un editor CAD y trazas las rutas de la PCB, a tu gusto.

Saludos.


----------



## javierlp (Ene 7, 2014)

Voy a tratar de hacerlo con el Livewire, saludos.


----------



## Polo L (Jun 9, 2022)

Tiene cortados los cables de las pilas, como se conectan? Alguien me podría explicar?


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 10, 2022)

Sí, como dice el esquema que esta mas arriba.

El negativo del porta pila a la llave de encendido y el positivo a la isla que une colector de TR7 y emisor de TR5(transistores de la etapa de salida de audio), etc.


----------

